# XM Radio



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

Has anyone installed an XM radio in their Phaeton? I have ordered a set of the special tools that are required to remove the radio to access the connectors. I am thinking about the XM Commander series. Need ideas of where to mount the control head. Only place that looks decent so far, is in front of the driver's side pop out ash tray. VW says they are working on a retrofit xm radio. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: XM Radio (hmorse)*

VW does NOT recommend instaling the XM antenna on the roof (can interfere with the GPS antennas). 
I was looking into headunit adapters, but haven't been able to find anything as of yet (let me know if you do!) - I am thinking in using a direct antenna modulator (I am using a Roady2 with built in FM modulator, but reception is only so-so - I just placed the XM antenna on my dashboard (it's ok, but depending on where you are it might not work).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: XM Radio (mkla2000)*

I am not aware of any restriction on mounting antennas for reception purposes on the roof of the Phaeton. The GPS system antenna for the Phaeton is integrated into the rear window glass. The little antenna that sticks up from the roof of North American Phaetons is an analog cell phone antenna for the OnStar system.
I have attached a PDF file (below) that is an extract from the VW Phaeton service manual. It provides detailed specifications explaining exactly where various kinds of external antennas (e.g. phone, shortwave radio, etc.) can be mounted on a Phaeton, and restrictions on the power output of the transmitters. It also provides information about what department of VW to contact in Wolfsburg (the VWAG EMV, or Electromagnetic Compatibility, Center) if you need additional information. You could probably contact these folks through the Phaeton service center in the USA.
Michael


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: XM Radio (PanEuropean)*

My radio installer says that he can place the antenna UNDER the center of the rear deck, invisible from the outside, and that I would not notice any decrease in signal. Further, there is no rubber around the rear window, and hiding the antenna cord to get it on the roof would be an issue. 
Do you happen to have the radio removal instructions from any of your Phaeton manuals?
Thanks!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: XM Radio (hmorse)*

Harvey:
I can't copy and paste the radio removal instructions directly from the service manual, because that would violate Bentley's copyright. But, I can tell you how to do it, using pictures I took myself:
1) Complete steps 7 and 8 as explained in my post about how to retrofit an engine start button on a Phaeton. These steps explain how to remove the wood trim that surrounds the radio. Here is a direct link to that post: Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons - Steps 7 and 8. It will simplify matters if you put the transmission in Neutral first, and set the parking brake. That way, the shift lever won't be in your way later on.
2) The radio is held in place with 5 Torx screws. 4 of them will be obvious once you have the wood trim off. The 5th screw is behind the cabin thermostat, which is the device between the ashtrays. Grasp the plastic bracket that holds the thermostat (not the thermostat itself) with a pair of needle-nose pliers and gently pull it out - it is just a 'press-fit' installation, you should not encounter any resistance. The 5th screw will be visible once the thermostat is removed.
*Grasp the plastic thermostat housing with needle-nose pliers, and pull it straight back.*








3) Once you have removed the 5 screws, you can slide the radio right out. Pull it out a little bit, then remove the ashtray assembly by just pulling the ashtray assembly straight back. Set it aside.
4) Pull the radio out a bit further. When you reach the limit of movement because of resistance from the cables on the back of the radio, disconnect the little 4 pin connector at the top (this provides power to the lighting) - it pulls straight out. Then disconnect the optical databus cable, which will be over towards the driver side of the car, towards the top. This connector pulls out, but it is mounted at about a 45° upwards angle. Be very careful with it, this cable cannot be repaired if it is damaged in any way, the entire cable will need to be replaced.
5) The remaining cables are held on the back of the radio with a clear plastic cable guide. Release this guide from the back of the radio before you attempt to disconnect the remaining connectors. There are two tangs at the top of the clear cable guide that you press down to release - this will be kind of obvious. There is a third tang in the middle of the clear cable guide that is very hard to see. The easiest way to release it is to stuff a thin screwdriver straight down between the back of the radio and the clear cable guide, after you have released the top two tangs.
The cable guide will now come free of the back of the radio. Once it is loose, you can move the radio out about another 4 to 6 inches, and release the remaining connectors. Release the T32c connector (the green one) first, then release all the radio connectors in the lower corner after that. The green T32c connector has a locking device on the top of it that is identical to what is used for instrument clusters in Golfs and Jettas.
Some warnings for you, from the "school of hard knocks":
- The radio has very sharp metal corners all over it, and the cabin of the Phaeton has very soft leather all over it.
- The wood trim scratches very easily. Be sure to protect all the trim on the horizontal console around the shift lever with towels before you begin the process of removing the ashtray covers and trim around the radio.
- Pass the radio out the PASSENGER door, to a helper, once it has been disconnected, otherwise, you'll likely scratch the steering wheel if you try to take it out the driver door yourself.
- When you put the radio back in, be very careful about not jamming or crushing the cables. If they don't fit back perfectly, take the time to rearrange them.
- After you have put the radio back in place, but before inserting the 5 Torx screws to re-attach the radio, use an awl or pick to align the floating nuts with the holes that the screws will pass through.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:35 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: XM Radio (hmorse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmorse* »_My radio installer says that he can place the antenna UNDER the center of the rear deck...


Uh.... you might want to test that location first, just by putting a portable XM radio on top of the rear deck and seeing if it works OK. That rear window has a metallized coating on it, I suspect that's not the best medium for RF signals to pass through.
Just a thought.
Michael


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: XM Radio (PanEuropean)*

actually, I read this warning from the Bentley manual pp 91-8:
"NOTE:
Interference with the function of the navigation system can arise if a magnet-affixed antenna is placed on vehicle roof due to the effect of the magnet and the residual magnetization. In the even of complaints about inaccurate or faulty functioning of the navigation system, check with the customer before starting repairs whether a magnet-affixed antenna has been used."


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: XM Radio (mkla2000)*

Good point. When I was testing various GPS units in my Golf, I used 'industrial strength' Velcro to stick the antenna on the roof. My experience with the magnetic antennas was that they slid around a bit, and the roof got scratched from dirt trapped under the antenna.
The Velcro is attached to the roof (and the antenna) with a 'peel and stick' adhesive that comes on it, it is very easy to remove adhesive residue if you want to get rid of the installation later on. Just use 3M adhesive remover, your dealer will probably have a can of it in the prep area.
One last tip: Mount the 'hook' portion of the Velcro on the roof of the car, and the 'loop' portion on the base of the antenna. That way, you won't get scratches on the roof if you don't perfectly align the two parts.
Michael


----------



## aaron843 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm planning to do this install. I'm not sure where to hard-wire the 12V power cord. Can anyone make a suggestion? My XM radio will be in the glove box and I'll run the cables to the back of the radio.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Aaron:

I don't know what to suggest, because I am not all that familiar with wiring in that part of the car (the glovebox). I think what you want to find is a source that is switched with the vehicle ignition - last thing you want to do is wire it to a source that has power available all the time.

If I recall correctly, sources that have power available to them at all times are called "Terminal 30" on VW wiring diagrams, and sources that have their power switched on and off with the ignition are called "Terminal 15". Please verify this with an authoritative source, though.

I have attached a PDF that shows the fuse and relay locations on the vehicle. Hopefully this will enable you to find a satisfactory source of power.

Michael


----------



## aaron843 (Oct 16, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> find is a source that is switched with the vehicle ignition -


Michael: Thanks for the tips. I'm hoping to find a switched power source near the back of the radio since I need to go there with the antenna anyways.

Aaron


----------

